
Boeing Has Friends in High Places, Thanks to Its 737 Crash Czar - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-20/boeing-has-friends-in-high-places-thanks-to-its-737-crash-czar
======
Havoc
Sounds like a unresolvable conflict of interest. Good for the company, bad for
the public - basically government is sprinkled with dozens of people tainted
by these connections to him to varying degrees. Hows that going to result is a
fair & even investigation?

I wouldn't be surprised if a government sponsored bail-out / support is on the
cards.

------
close04
> Boeing said there is no conflict of interest, or appearance of conflict, for
> Luttig in the matter.

The appearance is certainly there. Whether reality confirms it or not is a
different matter.

~~~
spiderfarmer
In the last couple of years the US has shown the world that it is a highly
segregated country where missteps of rich people largely go unpunished, the
administration can be openly corrupt and that conflicts of interest are part
of the modus operandi. So what Boeing does is par for the course.

~~~
zgramana
This sort of self-dealing has been going on since the 1940’s, and was just the
kind of problem that President Eisenhower alerted us to in his prophetic
speech* warning the country about the military-industrial complex:

“In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of
unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial
complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and
will persist.”

*[https://avalon.law.yale.edu/20th_century/eisenhower001.asp](https://avalon.law.yale.edu/20th_century/eisenhower001.asp)

------
willyt
This strategy could backfire if it causes EASA the EU safety regulator to
distrust the integrity of the investigation.

------
sn41
Boeing is undermining its credibility through the promotion of such
strategies. I am kind of taken aback that even after the death of >300
passengers, their attitude is to weasel out of the situation with a sham
certification?

Of course, I could add "For a successful technology, reality must take
precedence over public relations, for Nature cannot be fooled", but then
engineers hardly need to be told this, and the management thinks that as long
as they can get away with murder, why even bother actually making a product,
let alone a safe one?

------
autisticmind
Back in April, US President Donald Trump suggested rebranding the 737 MAX,
claiming that would help to solve problems with the jet.

“What do I know about branding, maybe nothing (but I did become President!),
but if I were Boeing, I would FIX the Boeing 737 MAX, add some additional
great features, & REBRAND the plane with a new name. No product has suffered
like this one. But again, what the hell do I know?” Trump tweeted.
[https://www.eturbonews.com/255810/trump-said-
rebrand-737-max...](https://www.eturbonews.com/255810/trump-said-
rebrand-737-max-and-open-minded-boeing-might-just-do-that/)

Rebranding only helps to have an argument in future, why all Boeing Max
Datasheets are taken offline. So all information is gone also. Makes it harder
for any further investigation. It is not rly deleted or hidden data, its more
like bending the truth. With confusing and neverending storys, behind it.

Started with (software-trouble),2 years after these planes get licenced. 2
years long, 500 planes flyed and landed everywhere, nothing gone wrong. After
2 years, 2 nearly same accidents/crashes happend, which are related to
software? Then outsourced software from india. And when they know what caused
to the crashes,(hardware related delays in software processing?), why it takes
so long to fix it? Its not Boeing or software, or the chip-hardware.

Interestng Link about Boeing from 2017:[http://www.nlr-
atsi.nl/fast/aoc/aoc_141.html](http://www.nlr-atsi.nl/fast/aoc/aoc_141.html)

I say: Unpredictable accidents happend with these new and often experimental
jet-fuels.

For example:Hydrocarbon Properties: The physical and chemical properties of
hydrocarbons depend on class and carbon number.Often the variation of a
property by carbon number within a class is predictable, but not always.!

1 : Chemistry of Jet Fuel Instability! Our knowledge about the details of the
instability reactions is incomplete, although this is an area of ongoing
research. They are believed to be multi-step reactions,some of which – perhaps
including the initiating ones – are oxidation reactions. The reactants are
believed to be certain nitrogen- and/or sulfur-containing compounds, organic
acids, and reactive olefins. They are present at concentrations so low – parts
per million at most – that identification by current analytical techniques is
virtually impossible.

2: Aviation turbine fuel is a mixture of many different hydrocarbons. Modern
analytical techniques are not powerful enough to separate all the individual
molecular species present in jet fuel, so we don’t know how many there are,
but a good guess is a thousand or more. The range of their sizes(molecular
weights or carbon numbers) is restricted by the distillation, freezing point,
and some-times naphthalenes and smoke point requirements for the product.
Kerosine-type jet fuel has acarbon number distribution between about 8 and 16
carbon numbers; wide-cut jet fuel, betweenabout 5 and 15 carbon numbers.
Typical boiling curves of kerosine-type and wide-cut jet fuel areshown in
Figure 4.1

3 : Many of the test methods were developed in the 1920s, 1930s and 1940s. To
ensure they remainup-to-date in light of new technological developments, ASTM
and IP review each method at leastevery five years, at which time it is either
reapproved, revised, or canceled. The year of last reviewis added to the test
method number as a hyphenated suffix. For example, D 86-04,Standard TestMethod
for Distillation of Petroleum Products,was originally published as a tentative
method in1921, and was last reviewed in 2004

4 : Freezing Point Because it is a mixture of many hundreds of individual
hydrocarbons, each withits own freezing point, jet fuel does not become solid
at one temperature the way water does. As the fuel is cooled, the hydrocarbon
components with the highest freezing points solidify first,forming wax
crystals.

And much more! Geoengineering(from 1970-NOW!) reached its limit, and it seems
that something gone accidently wrong. But with very dangerous global
reactions. What the worldleaders are now hiding, while searching fast
solutions.

Read this, ask yourself why its now on waybackmachine? What effects does it to
the worldclimate, special watervapour-circuit and uv-radiation.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180716111742/https://www.cgabus...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180716111742/https://www.cgabusinessdesk.com/document/aviation_tech_review.pdf)

New jet-fuels are a billion dollar market. USA, Europe, UK, all have their own
jetfuel-programs. And the plane-engines have to handle it. What if they
tricked with their engines, or software, in the air? Or with fuelmixture? If
you read the link about aviation-fuels, then you should know now, how easy it
is. The fuel is subventioned by state anyway. They dont need to take care for
clean aviation, or lower fuelcosts, for many years. Read how it works and
understand what they did. This 2-4x faster warming what they found out, last 2
weeks. Drought in europe 2 years in row. While america has its wettest 12
months for long time, in second year now.

Whole world looked at diesel-gate. Where a manipulated software caused a dirty
air for everyone! What, if the same happend for years, above our heads? With
more toxical chemicals? Understand these informations! International CIRRUS
Experiments: Take only a closer look to the year!
[https://cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/12036/factsheet/en](https://cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/12036/factsheet/en)

And then a short look for same Experiment-name: CIRRUS and the year, when it
took place here: Page 409.(7 of 36) [https://www.atmos-chem-
phys.net/17/403/2017/acp-17-403-2017....](https://www.atmos-chem-
phys.net/17/403/2017/acp-17-403-2017.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3QYzwMf-X57WVkN-
vNCoYdNjAX0RWsN2TB199ZAhqfeQTYb65yjlBmY7g)

Geoengineering is not a future thing. It happens since early 70s. And
corruption called it conspiration-theory about chemtrails, who kill us all...
Yes, we all have some years less now, because of these new nanomaterials. Wich
were released with jet-fuels and are now found in every human bodypart/cell.
Even in the heartmuscle of a 3 year old child.

When will the corruption end, and life of a human become a worth again? Stop
these idiotic experimental fuels with nanoparticle additives. No new jetfuels
anymore. They make it more worse, then it already is. This new fuel strategy
was good for the 90s. And all states had a chance for new technologies. DONT
DO IT AGAIN! WITH NEW LIES AND MORE TOXIC AND DANGEROUS MATERIALS. NO need to
fly for short routes.

